
REST APIs –  Back to Basics - codeinchaos
https://restful.io/rest-api-back-to-basics-c64f282d972
======
dozzie
The most basic of everything is that REST assumes that you won't ever try to
call an _operation_ on the resource, apart maybe from creating or destroying
it (and God forbid running an operation that is not tied to any resource at
all, or works on multiple resources at the same time). So your REST service is
basically a passive data store. Once you go outside of this realm (and more
often than not you should do so), you have remote procedures, and REST, being
a _pattern_ instead of _protocol_ and working on _individual object_ , gives
you nothing useful.

